# Tiny Water Scene



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

So my Little Girl gave me a few micro canvases for Christmas. I thought it would be interesting to see what I could do with it and some watercolor. (Painting on Canvas isn't really a traditional watercolor technique). It was rather difficult for a few reasons.

#1 - You can't really paint layers.. as the older paint tends to wash off.
#2 - Because of #1 you can't blend well at all (ie:the flag shadows)
#3 - It takes a bit longer to dry a layer.
#4 - The "bumps" on the canvas make it hard to get a smooth edge (ie: the sailboat)
#5 - This canvas is only 2" X 2" (Yup .. you read that right.. 4 in sq! ) That's a VERY tiny space to get any detail.. LOL!
So here is my test.. a picture from Sepp Fischer of a boat trip he took last month..

PS - The frame came with the tiny canvas










D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I was looking at these little canvas at Hobby Lobby the other day and was wondering how on Earth could you do anything with them. But you did fine and it's a cute piece to put on a little shelf or even a windowsill. 

Maybe you should try using acrylic for the next one. It would avoid pretty much all the problems you listed.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I know Terry.. I am *STILL *wondering how you can do anything with them.. ROTFLOL!

D


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh, the motif looks good, even if it is very small - 
miniatures also have their charm.
For watercolor, the surface is too rough.
Sepp Fischer sounds very bavarian?

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Ernst

Yes.. definitely a rough surface.. But I learned some valuable lessons that I will be able to take back to my Arches 300# paper and come up with some nice stuff... 

Sepp's a great guy.. from Germany.. and a good friend.. 

D


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Canvases need to be used with paints of a thick nature... Oils, acrylics, etc. Watercolors are good for smooth surfaces up to cold pressed W/C papers


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes.. I know Sorin.. as I said I was just testing it out.. and honestly.. I don't think it turned out half bad.. I typically use Strathmore Cold Pressed 140# or Arches 300# Cold Pressed papers.. This was just for fun since I was given it.. and I don't do Acrylic nor Oil

D


----------

